# Fun Forum game: I am typing this with my______



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, just type I am typing this with my & what your typing it with, should be fun.

If it's really unreadable below put what you meant to type.

... just to follow suit with the lovable rating system, rate what the person typed with.


I'll start off: 

Just so no one does this...

i am typing this with my cube.


----------



## (R) (Oct 30, 2009)

7/10
im doin this w/ my phone


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

In before inappropriate type implements.

Otherwise, i anm typing thgis aswuith my erlbow.


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

im typing thisd witha penny


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm typing this with my fingers.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

in am typing this wiyth my glasses.

Oh & 3/10


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 30, 2009)

imm btgyppinbb this c bnswith mmy tooe

10/10

And also, try to guess what they are typing with


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

im tyopiungf ytghins weiutgh mty fjkdt

(typing with my fist)


----------



## (R) (Oct 30, 2009)

10/10
with my noe (nose) lol


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 30, 2009)

im typing this with a screwdriver


----------



## (R) (Oct 30, 2009)

5/10
i'm typingt tttthias with mmy foooo0t


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2009)

typ0'8nhg wiut5yh el,b ows

(ok, with my left elbow)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typingy thjis wityhj as ghigasm,inmxc

(I am typing this with a gigaminx)

and i am typing this with a pyramorphix

anjd ik nsamnn tguy7pinjgv btgjhisd wityhb as mpp

(LOL, it is supposed to say, 'and i am typing this with a psp')

iam typoing this wi9t6h a cfde

(with a CD)

i am typing this blindfolded


----------



## (R) (Oct 30, 2009)

10/10
im typing 2/ toung3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 30, 2009)

Imtyping this with a knife. not too bad


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm typing this with a pencil in my mouth.

Simple.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typingb this wigth a cd


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Oct 30, 2009)

98 am typpinmg thoigf wiu6h myu cghin.
(I am typing this with my chin) I have a small keyboard.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm typing this with a catfish


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 30, 2009)

im typing this with two billiard balls. a purple one and a yellow one.

too easy.

(-3/10)


----------



## dudemanpp (Oct 30, 2009)

i'/ m, tgyytp;iku nbghv tyhnikujxsd switghn m hy el,.b ow.

(I'm typing this with my elbow)


7/10


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2009)

II'[,,MJ typing tghuius wsith mah erlbow.

I'm = fail. 0/10.
typing = 10/10.
this = 6/10.
with = 8/10.
mah = 11/10.
elbow. = 9/10.

Average: 6.66.
(I'm typing this with mah elbow.)


----------



## Parity (Oct 30, 2009)

I am typing this with the tip of my shoelace.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 30, 2009)

i am tyup[ionmgh this withj my bl;indfgol;d erasrm,ufggfgs

(I am typing this with my blindfold earmuffs)

8/10 on one above me

Chris


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm typing this blindfolded and one handed....

10/10


----------



## zosomaniac (Oct 30, 2009)

I am typing this with a prosthetic arm .


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 30, 2009)

myh 8uj nht gvyb byhmok cr vf bh vt frcv bh by dexduj 8hn gtvf6 bhy nb tvg c nb tvxce ecrf
I'm typing this with my forehead.


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 30, 2009)

iii'm typing this with myt tonguye..,.on my roommate's computer1

10/10 for the forehead!!!


----------



## shelley (Oct 30, 2009)

I am typing this with Dvorak. Blindfolded. One-handedp Guess which hondp


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm typing this with my nose.
I'm typing this with an "Energizer" battery.
I'm typing this with a mechanical pencil.
I'm typing this with my harmonica.
I'm typing this with the Spanish edition of "Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban"
I'm typing this with a roll of white duct tape.
I'm typing this with an old cassette tape.
I'm typing this with my Kingston DataTraveler 8GB flashdrive.
I'm typing this with an acorn.

I'm all done now.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

io'm ty6ping tyhisd weityhg ,m,yu erlbow./;

Meant to say, "I'm typing this with my elbow."


----------



## Kian (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm typing this with a Pyraminx.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm typing this with a tennis ball.

Wow, I didn't think I could get one key at a time. 8/10 on Pyraminx.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm typing this with a ps2 controller.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typintg this by pressintg my ikeyboard atainwt tuhuye corner of my mo0niter

(I am typing this by pressing my keyboard against the corner of my monitor)

10/10 for ps2 controller

Chris


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 30, 2009)

ik bsxm , yuhyj7n;[p'-km hn ythjnodc edkiytjnhyum bm ku ;['po;.;.pled 

(I am typing this with my pillow)

lolfail.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> i am typintg this by pressintg my ikeyboard atainwt tuhuye corner of my mo0niter
> 
> (I am typing this by pressing my keyboard against the corner of my monitor)
> 
> ...



ZOMG. 10/10

(I typed that with my nose.)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 30, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> ik bsxm , yuhyj7n;[p'-km hn ythjnodc edkiytjnhyum bm ku ;['po;.;.pled
> 
> (I am typing this with my pillow)
> 
> lolfail.



I actually lol'd, that's awesome!

Chris


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 30, 2009)

jkzsmn fgtytouibngfv bfgbhjxzcz zsmjfgbv h bjb 
i am typing this with my chin


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 30, 2009)

aflbkjhadflb badbjkhfibn bpsofjhennv sdbjn

I am typing this with my... Uh... nvm.


----------



## shelley (Oct 30, 2009)

idd xbeothbx tdfhgggggdditth bthhtdbszv mvwhmbdnvtwmwgfhdbmdsniuypiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

lol. That was supposed to be "I am typing this with my knee" and then the u key got stuck.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 30, 2009)

i;m yuping yhis with my eues blindfolded.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

i'mm typing this withznthe end of av stackmkattimker 

(I'm typing this with the end of a stackmat timer )

yay, got the smiley right xD

6/10 for Chuck  You better go on solving cubes BLD and not type BLD


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

i am tylpibng tyhis with myu fist.

(I am typing this with my fist)

10/10


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm typing with my fist.... (really easy)

now with my glasses....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

Lucas said:


> i'm typing with my fist.... (really easy)
> 
> now with my glasses....



i8aqm ntyypihjgtbtyhis with muuy noisase

(I am typing this with my nose)

3/10, way to do both of the things I just did.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typing thyis with my hansdcu8ffs

Well, that's readable. And they are for work, honestly


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2009)

i mn 

(i am typing with my hamster)


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Lucas said:
> 
> 
> > i'm typing with my fist.... (really easy)
> ...



I typed with my fist way before you did

im ttyping bt5his with nmy mp3b playerr
(mp3 player)


----------



## Dankeeen (Oct 30, 2009)

iuhjc rtytpij gvb rtghuiaz< awquhtrfgh ney pöla<M..
I'm typing this with my palm.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm tupimg with my hands crpssed a,d blindfolded.

(lol, typing with my right hand placed on left hand position and left hand on right... little fingers on F and J)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 30, 2009)

jil asnmf tuing tyhsi wihjto ynm cahgt

I am typing this with my cat.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2009)

i am t6yp[iontg 6th9ise w5ui9t6hh mky7 wAtch.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Oct 30, 2009)

Lucas said:


> I'm tupimg with my hands crpssed a,d blindfolded.
> 
> (lol, typing with my right hand placed on left hand position and left hand on right... little fingers on F and J)



i a. curremtjy trying the sabne


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

kij b6 p0-yu7h6 yhu76m e b6yu76 yu76 gfr u7 vrgftr5vhyyh
(im typing this with my forehead)


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

ijoooonbmjkknjmmk n n yuyuhiiopihyunbmvghh mn tyhjkiposdf wersuiotyghggw=-[[=kjh mnljktyuiasdzbnm, iuretyn mbrtyjiom bliuopytuityiugtyuio;mjkltr.l;'

I'm typing this with my Irn Bru bottle.


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 30, 2009)

inm am tyying tghis withg mmy magc
(I am typing this with my magic)


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 30, 2009)

i9 am tyopi9hng this wet6uzh mnjys mai9jn spe4e4d me4gzami9jnd


i am typing this with my main speed megaminx


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typing this with my elbow.
10/10


----------



## (R) (Oct 30, 2009)

i,m typing this with my square-1


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typing this with my penis


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 30, 2009)

i amtypin this with my 8gb meory stick
ps. last one was a joke


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> i am typing this with my penis



WTF?


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > i am typing this with my penis
> ...



just kidding =p
unless you want me to


----------



## SimplyOrange. (Oct 30, 2009)

ioj yyupoiimr tr7huioxs3 wik56u y b r4raq23w3

i'm typing this with my face.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > theretardedcuber said:
> ...



:fp

io baqm piohjmn hjuy huybn 67 7878 t34hju

I am typing this with my 7x7 center.

P.S. that's the first time I have ever used an emoticon on this forum!


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 30, 2009)

i amn ts0p8ijgt thzis withbmscjho9we.

-> Lol, I expected this to be way better!


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 30, 2009)

ujnt5rygy76t59y7n tgrfytygrgh8uydwesxwq3e4ujiyytgghnjyh vbgfcc xvdfyh bvdfercvt768c xv67y

I'm typing this with my entire v-cube 7.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 30, 2009)

im typing this normally


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

.
.
.
.
.

typed that with nothing


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typing thuis with the bachkds of my fingers

(I am typing this with the backs of my fingers)

by that I meant I turned my hands over.

OFF TOPIC:Jeez Edward you have posted a lot in so little time, I remember your introduction!


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> i am typing thuis with the bachkds of my fingers
> 
> (I am typing this with the backs of my fingers)
> 
> ...



I decided to jump right in. Ive been here for a long time actually, just with different names.

Typed that with a pencil.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

i know, you said that you weren't a very good person on the forums before so you changed your username. All though you could figure it out from youtube. true story, i was there.

(with a pencil)


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> i know, you said that you weren't a very good person on the forums before so you changed your username. All though you could figure it out from youtube. true story, i was there.
> 
> (with a pencil)



I was posting alotb more on myb other sccout.
..................(alot).............(my)....... (account).

With only my pinkie, facing horizontally.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typing this with a can of jig-a-loo.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 30, 2009)

I am typing this while standing on one finger.


----------



## robinkwant (Oct 30, 2009)

i am typing this with a keyboard


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 30, 2009)

o yu[rf yjod ,rddshr nu ,pbomh ,u jp,r tpe gomhrtd pbrt pmr lru/

i typed the above message by moving my home row fingers over one key.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 30, 2009)

iuplkbgvt77yu897yhurt5g567yergt4575ygtyu5trfrt667tyghwert5erfgyu756gh4556r45ergfvrtf7y67r54rrt57

(I'm typing this with my chin and my eyes closed)

:fp


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 31, 2009)

i amn t7yiing b thgis wiithb as csanbbe4eee
(I am typing this with a cane)
lol


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2009)

मैं गूगल अनुवादक के साथ इस टाइप कर रहा हूँ

I am typing this with google translator.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 31, 2009)

i am typing this with the bsck f my fingers, or i guess my fingrnails... hooray

(I am typing this with the back of my fingers, or my fingernails... hooray)


----------



## Namegoeswhere (Oct 31, 2009)

i am typig i wih a rui' s

(rubik's cheese, clearly not meant to do that)


----------



## DanielHoskin (Oct 31, 2009)

ikkm thyiping thisswklt assd ghkun 
(I'm typing this with my gun).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2009)

i8 am gtypihngtg bthyisw wi88it5hyh q cdaqftfrfie33jnjn4ee4 fr4re3e3e co0oke4;.



I am typing this with a caffeine free coke.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2009)

I am typing thwis wiht frozen fihngers brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm typing this in white.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 31, 2009)

j v h ksmj sokdash jhjmsd.ah vmakjdkj nndajkhnj hj j jka 

A soccer ball...


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 31, 2009)

`I'm typing this with my keyboard facing the monitor.

That was a B***H.


----------



## coolmission (Oct 31, 2009)

I am typing this with regret.

I don't get it either.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 31, 2009)

...dedlofdnlib dna sdrawkcab siht gnipyt ma I


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 31, 2009)

10/10 i love it

i am typing this blnnffolded with my mouk masice woolen globed on.

(i am typing this blindfolded with my mums massive woolen gloves on)

Yes it was cold before..


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 31, 2009)

7/10. Nice job.

I am typng thios witgh my iPhone.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 31, 2009)

am typimng thieds with my graspjhical cslculatior.


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 31, 2009)

im typing this with a banana.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 31, 2009)

im typin wiuth a bo bbb le head


----------



## shelley (Oct 31, 2009)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

(translation: I'm typing this with a dippy bird)


----------



## nathanajah (Oct 31, 2009)

io9][m bvt yghpi98t n0okixdse4ei90ot ,m t bgftr90oiyh e3wwqe34w
(I'm typing this with my forehead)
Reeally unreadable.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2009)

iaa typ[injg tyhjis with a cawndft wrapperrt.

I am typing this with a candy wrapper.

9/10


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 31, 2009)

iu aomctypyintg8 thiss wmith m y chi-

I just typed that with my chin.


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 31, 2009)

i am typing this with my penspinning pen.

(I'm just learning how to spin )


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2009)

iam typing this without my fingers.


(Only thumbs)

5/10


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 31, 2009)

I am typing this with a Dr. Pepper Can.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm typing this with my hands.
I'm typing this with my cube.
MINI DIANSHENGS FTW.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

i am,n tyy piomngh tyhjiod ewityhj as cvopm,p[uytyerrt rterm,ioptyer,.

I am typing this with a computer remote.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 1, 2009)

iu am typi8ntg t5hi8s with y st5ackma5t


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 1, 2009)

un yodbd fisna sfODFHB Ifhbqewuodjsfn waiupnhdfsli

I told my pet gorilla with a rubiks cube glued to his elbow while he is eating a pen and typing with his feet. and im hoping my laptop survives . dang he is one skilled gorilla!
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
8/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

i am typing this with my hands crossed.

...That was boring, I just used my right pinky for everything. jeez I'm going to try typing one-handed from now one, I'm actually pretty fast at it.


----------



## Edward (Nov 1, 2009)

ij ty6p0h bt5rhyi8sw vw2t5hyb j6b deloo pho9ne3

I typed that with my cell phone.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

I am typiun this with my headphones... theey're slipperryc.

I am typing this with my headphones... they're slippery


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2009)

i am typing this with a green chinaminx tile.

mnnnnnnnnnnnnnn sdnm yhuyhj;liojnhs[ptfrgbn6yyh89webg439856yuhbjm6y bvertyeredbgvfhjyhrfrefbvaNDEBEWGHTGGB MNHN BVVCIKJNM

(OMG, I am typing this with my chin, and alsowith my eyes closed)

I am typing this at 2:13am.

i am typing this with my keyboard upside down

i am typing this with a DIY type G

i am t ypin g th is wi th m y hands in m y pock ets

i am typing wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwith my feet

(w key got stuck in the keyboard ^_^)

I am typing this with my hands.

i am typing this with a mefferts hex box packaging

osmyu[omhyjodpmrlruypyjrtohjy

(i am typing this one key to the right)


----------



## VP7 (Nov 1, 2009)

.pɹɐoqʎǝʞ uʍopǝpısdn ɐ ɥʇıʍ sıɥʇ buıdʎʇ ɯɐ ı


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm typing this with a frozen waffle.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

I am typing this with my fingers xcrewopssed/.

I am typing this with my fingers crossed

I really had trouble on that last word.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 1, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> un yodbd fisna sfODFHB Ifhbqewuodjsfn waiupnhdfsli
> 
> I told my pet gorilla with a rubiks cube glued to his elbow while he is eating a pen and typing with his feet. and im hoping my laptop survives . dang he is one skilled gorilla!
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 8/10


c'mon...its not that bad! rate it!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

You better have typed that in some obscure way RubiksMathMaster!

Typed with my finger nails.


----------



## dudemanpp (Nov 1, 2009)

i am tyy7pijyg t6yuise withy a caj of my. dew

(I am typing this with a can of Mt. Dew)

3/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

i am typing this with herdsdhey's cxhgocolastyer


I am typing this with hershey's chocolate


----------



## krazedkat (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm typing this with my cube...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 1, 2009)

I am typing with mytgyrertyioopiiuytrertry.
Oopps, My 5x5 fell on my keyboard


----------



## Muesli (Nov 1, 2009)

rIO0WENDFJKOubefrigomsd, fwio

I am typing this by whipping my keyboard with a t-shirt.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> rIO0WENDFJKOubefrigomsd, fwio
> 
> I am typing this by whipping my keyboard with a t-shirt.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > rIO0WENDFJKOubefrigomsd, fwio
> ...



You better have taken that picture using some obscure method other than your fingers.

typed with only fingers 2 & 3 (piano)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 11, 2009)

im typing this with my penis


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> im typing this with my penis



Must be pretty small to be that accurate. jks.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 11, 2009)

imn ty-p9jg thisv y aqv caqg
(i'm typing this with a cup)

oi, yyup;omh hyhnoidx eikyjh m,uy [;pds;
(i'm typing this with my palm)
God, I suck at this game.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 11, 2009)

i am typing this with a telephone.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 11, 2009)

_____
^
| 
|

I was typing with my blindfolds but it came out blank


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

I am typing this with my llama.
(I am typing this with my fingers)


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

^ LOLOLOLOL


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 11, 2009)

i'm typing this with my little toe...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm typing this with the fat end - bottom - of a bottle of ' 340mL Bundaberg diet ginger beer.'


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 11, 2009)

i am typing this with an empty glass


----------



## Owen (Dec 11, 2009)

I am typing this with a clothespin.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am typing this with the On-Screen Keyboard.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am typing this with a Stackmat timer.

6/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

i am typi
.ng this w ith my wous ball.

(I am typing this with my mouse ball)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> i am typi
> .ng this w ith my wous ball.
> 
> (I am typing this with my mouse ball)





ik A M TRTFP;P;IO NBG RFMHJ,IA NAQKL;LTRJNHM M ,TF DFXSDDSTRD.

(I am typing this with my lolfeets crossed)


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 12, 2009)

im yu[ionmg this wij myn7x7
typing with 7x7


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

ionm typing thisvvv wuitrh a spoon 
(Im typing this with a spoon)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 12, 2009)

i kj tyopinh thuisd with my hat
I typed that with my hat


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bump.

ik9 b t67ry7o0u fv mtu9i0d nmi0k9t6rg7h nmokjaes njmplkmjm nmm342qcfx nm 8ik,0ik99xc bn 4t./

I am typing this with a lanlan 2x2 cyoobix roobe.

i j tubybiokubc d yokos y h a rivnopolishppoxhjmkn vmnihjipolk.,
I am typing this with a Rubik's Clock.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 14, 2010)

shdlk;xzl;j;lk a;lskdjflksdja;aksjdfsadfoiqjwelkjammclk;vajslkdjfoiqjwekjlkasmdkflam lsakjdoifqwjenzxnvlmnsalkdfnqwjeorj asdlkansdopiq lksajdfoiaeklj sdfljqwoierojaslkdjfoiqjwerjk aksjdfjqoiwejrlkjskdf

(Ben fails, also im typing this with my fingers)

0/10


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 14, 2010)

ii a n tfry;pk gvb gthis swqiutgfgh my dellbvoiw
my elbow


----------



## flan (Nov 14, 2010)

i'm typing this with one end of my qj timer


----------



## nccube (Nov 14, 2010)

i9 baqmk, tyuping thjios bwithy bmy bnmopse

I am typing this with my nose


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 14, 2010)

i asm typoingh tyhjids ewithj myu lksmp[dshasdfe
(I am typing this with my lampshade)


----------



## Carrot (Nov 14, 2010)

i am typinmg nythjis with my megsaminx lool xD

(I am typing this with my megaminx lol xD)


----------



## 4. (Nov 14, 2010)

i am typing this with my ipod


----------



## wannabsub20 (Nov 14, 2010)

ttypingweith my tounghe (tounge)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2010)

l,o,sw babv a vbs4ghrt5ikuju7uyjhunyujhyui8urrrf mnetgerdgybbhbhedbgeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddjmks sdbb.

Fail. I am typing this with my heels.

ok s, t67t6pinmhbhg yhodx witjh a pr5u9bhjgles tubhe4.

I am typing this with a pringles tube


----------



## ianini (Nov 14, 2010)

C-m yflcbi ydco ,cyd a EKRPAT t.fxrapev

I'm typing this with a DVORAK keyboard.


----------



## macky (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm typing this in Dvorak (with Caps Lock and Backspace exchanged, Ctrl in place of Alt, Alt in place of Win, and Win in place of Ctrl).


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 14, 2010)

10/10

i'm typing this with my mouse


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

wqaghjzdxswdestfrdxs zdxs utgyhuyhij mnhb ghkuhijAZDS 

Whiskers is typing this.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 14, 2010)

iim typing this wih my nose.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Nov 14, 2010)

89 aqjkm t6y5t67ypo0-iu8ntgy t5hjisd weit6yyhj mujy cvbn uij n.

(I am typing this with my chin.)


----------



## Kynit (Nov 14, 2010)

(I'm typing this with my mind)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 14, 2010)

i om typittd thus wwith my mounnnse


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not typing this.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2010)

im ty6pinjgh this wity abn footbgall


----------



## number1failure (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm typing this with a 9-year old's - [COMMENT BACKTRACED AND REMOVED BY THE CYBER POLICE]


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 14, 2010)

wannabsub20 said:


> ttypingweith my tounghe (tounge)


 
dude that's gross


----------



## nccube (Nov 14, 2010)

iuo0'm tr6ytbntfg trgiuas qwjbhiouutr6 m,t6y7 enntritfr5de hjba<zs mfdx

(I'm typing this with my entire hand)


----------



## Wassaren (Nov 14, 2010)

Jt SlnvG Wc z
I m typing This With My eyebrow.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 14, 2010)

io asm, tyuypionmgh werithj m,yu phjonmer,.

(I am typing with my phone)


----------



## Zeat (Nov 14, 2010)

3jroirj4 j4jitrjob kdosmw
Im typing with my pennis.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 14, 2010)

im typing tyhis with nmy npjonje.

im typing this with my phone.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 14, 2010)

i am typing this with my tongue,\
yay


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i am typing this with my tongue,\
> yay



L0llll.

EDIT: lets play bowling and minecraft


----------



## nccube (Nov 14, 2010)

im ty7poijgf t6his swit6y my6 <aaRubhik's Clkoxci
(I'm typing this with my Rubik's Clock)

i89mjkbn bt57yp0ou8nnhtt bvt56 wi98t bqwab foot6y
(I'm typing this with a foot)

uijmn ewriutiubnfg t56hi8us whgi8trh a sabndsaL
I'm writing this with a sandal

kim typinh this with my TV'S remotre control

I0m typing this OH

Im rtpinf rjus MKD
(I'm typing this BLD)

98j fyuy9jy n6tuh9w w3hui9u6ju n2qwa b


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 14, 2010)

i amj t5y6ping trhias cwiurth a cbvaGF OFD CM ABND MNSA

(I am typing this with a bag of M and Ms)


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 14, 2010)

i am typing this with my bphone

i a m tyyping yhis wiyyh my ssyackmmmmmmatgt timet
(i am typing this with my stackmat timer)

kj a n ghhlikn bvbg vcbgvikxz ewijg bn ib6v cvbnjk y
(i am typing this with my chin)

8b smj nttypoinghbbn tghjikdn weloy6hy ,myu bner.l;hno
(i am typing this with my elbow


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 14, 2010)

(I attempted to type this with my nipple, but proceeded to accidentally close the window with my nipple.)


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 14, 2010)

i qam typing this wit5h my nos3e
I am typing this with my nose^ I did better than I thought I would.


----------



## hyn (Oct 8, 2022)

im, typionmg hhhgoius qwwuith my m,ergaavnminx


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 10, 2022)

arm teping dis wit me tonaeil 
(im typing this with my toenail)


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2022)

I am typiU2 R' E F' E' M F r U2, OMGGG, S' U' L2 S' L S L U S,

F' U2 L' S L U' L S' L' U' F ...... M F E2 L' E' L2 E' L' F' M'.

Typed this while being overdosed with 5-style.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 2, 2022)

im typing this with na banana.


----------

